# Homemade String Stop/STS



## Trebono (Apr 17, 2008)

I made one too...but a little different approach. I used a large diameter 3D arrow for the main "body" of it. I used a GM water pump stud kit to couple the shaft to the riser (the studs are 5/16 fine thread on one side and 5/16 coarse on the other). I found a rubber stopper laying around at work, drilled it out to slip over the rod, and presto! My bow is noticeably quiter, definitely less vibration, and after 500 or so shots it's proven very reliable.


----------



## mblader87 (Apr 13, 2008)

mines the same idea but a limbsaver enhancer on the end it does a lil better than a rubber stopper and gander mountain had them on clearance for 4.99


----------



## bengalbrother (Dec 17, 2007)

*I made one last night*

gonna try it out 2 day. I bent a 5/16 fine thread (4 1nch) just a little bit. that way you can adjust it, and it keeps my CXL 150 tight against it. Then I cut off a pencil with an eraser on it down to where it would fit in there snug. took a Limbsaver, drilled it out and Gorilla Glued it to the end. wrapped the shaft in  AP hd  mossy oak guy


----------



## Thompson2 (Feb 23, 2016)

Awesome idea


----------

